# Headlight Problem



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought a 2006 Impulse Blue GTO with only 16k miles and I absolutely love it! however, there is one small problem: When trying to switch the headlights into the OFF position, they will not shut off. Im not too concerned, because I have just kept them in the AUTO position so far. I'm just confused on why they won't shut off manually.
Is anyone familiar with this? thanks


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you looking at the daytime driving lights?


----------



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

No, those work fine. but the head lights will not shut completely off when i'm driving


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't mean to belabor this but the daytime driving lights look like headlights and can not be switched off. (Sorry to be repeating if you already realized this.)


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

Gotagoat is right Gto219,, They dont shut off,, they are on all the time you are driving,, "a safety thing" Not sure if you can bypass it or not .


----------



## GTO219 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh okay...thanks for that help! just confused on why they would have an OFF switch for headlights if they won't even shut off! oh well :lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You can pull the DRL relay out of the fuse box under the hood if you want them off. Won't cause any issues.


----------

